# [SOLVED] Buick Harmonic Balancer 3.3 Liter engin



## Jaydock (May 20, 2008)

I am trying to remove the harmonic balancer from a 3.3 Liter engine in a 1991 Buick Century Custom. After going down and buying the harmonic balancer puller I found that it did not contain the three correct size bolts I would need to do the job with the puller. 

Does anyone know what the correct size of those bolts should be?


----------



## mattinsocal8911 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Buick Harmonic Balancer 3.3 Liter engin*



Jaydock said:


> I am trying to remove the harmonic balancer from a 3.3 Liter engine in a 1991 Buick Century Custom. After going down and buying the harmonic balancer puller I found that it did not contain the three correct size bolts I would need to do the job with the puller.
> 
> Does anyone know what the correct size of those bolts should be?


OK I have a dumb question. Did the tool kit have the bolts listed as being part of the kit? If so then I would return the tool to the store for a replacement kit. In the other scenario take the kit to the hardware store and match the bolts to the tool ..:smile::wave: C YA


----------



## Jaydock (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Buick Harmonic Balancer 3.3 Liter engin*

(For mattinsocal8911)

Oh ya! The bolts came with the kit, and are listed on it. There are four sets of three four inch long bolts. Four different sizes altogether. My problem was I did not ( and still do not ) know what size bolt will actually fit the blasted balancer. I suppose I will hang on to the kit, knowing that sometime I will need it for a friend or family member’s vehicle. Also, once I locate the correct size bolt I will then be able to use the puller.

The bolt I believe I am searching for seems to be a 6mm standard (coarse) thread. Possibly even a 7mm fine thread. By the way, that 7mm bolt has so far been impossible to locate. NAPA, Autozone, Advanced auto parts, John Deere, Walmart, two different hardware stores, Lows, none of them carry the blasted thing! 

I have tried a 6mm fine thread, it seems to fit, but it feels a little wobbly loose to me after screwing it in. (It did not come with the puller kit.) It is four inches long and is inserted into one of three slots on the balancer. The three bolt holes are, of course, on the back side of the balancer and I can only see them by turning the balancer and peeking through the slots from the front with the help of a flashlight. I am a little leery of trying to pull it with something that feels a little wobbly loose. My big fear being, striping out the threads of the bolt holes on the balancer. That would be a whole new set of problems. I am only pulling the balancer (pulley) so I can take a look at the timing chain. 

So, if anyone knows the correct size bolt, please let me know for two reasons. One, so I can close this thread. Two, so I can save my sanity and not have to revert to dynamite to remove that bleeping balancer! (Big smile here!) 

Thanks for the suggestion though. … Jaydock


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Buick Harmonic Balancer 3.3 Liter engin*

fastenal should have your 7mm bolt. tsc may even carry it.

to find the correct size try calling your local buick dealers service center im sure they can look up the answer for you in thier parts computer.

good luck 
Bud.


----------



## Jaydock (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Buick Harmonic Balancer 3.3 Liter engin*

(For Budfan8) 

I talked to the head shop guy at the Buick place. He took the Venn number and ran it on his trusty computer, and came back with no help at all. He can tell me the size of the center bolt which I pulled out two weeks ago. He said it was a 26mm. I gleefully informed him that it was a 27mm. Ha! As for the puller bolt sizes, he hasn’t got a clue. Makes me wander how THEY go about inspecting a timing chain?

Fastenal did not carry it. Who is tsc? 

Thanks for your time and effort though. … Jaydock


----------



## Jaydock (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Buick Harmonic Balancer 3.3 Liter engin*

(For Budfan8)

O.K. I found what I needed. For those of you interested the bolts are 7mm. 4 inches long. 

Where did I finally find them?

The local Transmission Shop. Who would have thought it? 

Jaydock


----------

